# Y-X-Koordinaten aus Touch Display auslesen und dem TIA übergeben



## Max1984 (15 Juli 2022)

Lieben Gruß in die Runde,
ich habe folgende Aufgabenstellung. ich soll eine Maschine programmieren, die von einem Tablet ( Touch Display ) bedienen werden muss.
Der Kunde möchte X-Y Koordinaten aus Touch Display geschickt wird und diese muss ich dem TIA übergeben. 
Zum Thema: es ist so, egal wie aber muss man aus dem Tablet eine Koordinate X,Y zum Tia schicken bzw. wenn man seinen Finger auf dem Tablet zieht, soll diese Koordinate in DB ankommen, ich habe viele JavaScript  Beispiel für Touch im Internet gefunden, aber wie kann man diese Koordinate ZB.  über Webbrowser ins DB schicken? 
Hat jemand von Euch etwas vergleichbares schon einmal gemacht oder hat eine Vorstellung wie man das lösen könnte?

Gruß Max


----------



## Blockmove (15 Juli 2022)

Und wir sollen jetzt raten, um was für ein Touch Display es sich handelt und welche Visualisierung darauf läuft?


----------



## Max1984 (15 Juli 2022)

Touch Display :  stellt euch wie ein Android Handy vor,


----------



## Blockmove (15 Juli 2022)

Max1984 schrieb:


> Touch Display :  stellt euch wie ein Android Handy vor,


So jetzt wissen wir, dass es sich um ein Android-Tablet handelt.
Und welche Visualisierungssoftware kommt zum Einsatz?
Eine selbstgeschriebene App oder handelt es sich um eine webbasierte Visualisierung, die im Browser läuft?


----------



## JSEngineering (15 Juli 2022)

da bereits Kommunikation als PN lief, diese hier noch einmal in relevanten Auszügen:

Ich verstehe Deine Aufgabenstellung nicht? Du hast auf dem Tablet eine virtuelle Maschine und tippst irgendwohin und die Maschine soll dort hinfahren?
Oder Du hast Eingabefelder, um die Koordinaten der Maschine einzugeben?
Was für eine Visualisierung nutzt Du?
Was für ein Tablet nutzt Du?
Was für eine Maschine ist das?



> egal wie aber muss man aus dem Tablet eine Koordinate X,Y zum Tia schicken bzw. wenn man seinen Finger auf dem Tablet zieht, soll diese Koordinate in DB ankommen, ich habe viele JavaScript Beispiel für Touch im Internet gefunden, aber wie kann man diese Koordinate ZB. über Webbrowser ins DB schicken?



ins TIA erstmal garnicht, sondern wenn dann in die Steuerung.
Welche Steuerung nutzt Du?
Es gibt Möglichkeiten, direkt über Java(script) in die Steuerung zu schreiben über den Webserver.
Aber es soll ja sicherlich mehr in der Visualisierung sein. Du hast sicherlich auch andere Daten anzuzeigen.
Welche Visualisierung nutzt Du? Abhängig davon kann es auch ggf. einfachere/bessere Wege geben, als das per Javascript direkt zu übertragen.
Außerdem mußt Du ja die Koordinaten relativ zu irgendeiner grafischen Darstellung machen, Du willst ja keine absoluten Koordinaten vom Bildschirm...


----------



## Max1984 (19 Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
es handelt sich um ET200sp als Steuerung und Mobiles Safety HMI(M2Smart® HMI10) ,
die Frage ist wie man am besten die Visualisierung hier einrichten kann?  
​


----------



## Blockmove (19 Juli 2022)

Viel Spass damit  
Ich würd mich da mal mit dem Hersteller darüber unterhalten.
So wie ich es sehe, wird es wohl auf das Schreiben einer Android-App hinauslaufen.
Es gibt zwar diverse Visualisierungen für Android und S7, aber ich kenn keine mit der man die Koordinaten übertragen kann.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (19 Juli 2022)

Das Gerät stellt doch nur die Hardware zur Verfügung, oder kommt da auch eine Visualisierungssoftware mitgeliefert?
Bei einer Visualisierung die im Browser läuft, ist das Vorhaben über Javascript sehr einfach zu realisieren.


----------



## Max1984 (20 Juli 2022)

leider ist keine Visualisierungssoftware mitgeliefert worden, im Browser habe ich versucht die Koordinaten zu übertragen, allerdings kein Erfolg.
gibt es überhaupt eine Visualisierung, die über Android läuft und mit SPS Verbindung aufbaut??


----------



## Blockmove (20 Juli 2022)

Max1984 schrieb:


> leider ist keine Visualisierungssoftware mitgeliefert worden, im Browser habe ich versucht die Koordinaten zu übertragen, allerdings kein Erfolg.
> gibt es überhaupt eine Visualisierung, die über Android läuft und mit SPS Verbindung aufbaut??



Im Appstore sind eine ganze Menge.


----------



## Max1984 (20 Juli 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Im Appstore sind eine ganze Menge.


kannst Du mir bitte einige davon schicken, ich finde keine


----------



## Blockmove (20 Juli 2022)

Keine Ahnung ob's die App noch gibt ... Schau mal nach HMI Droid.
Damit hab ich mal rumgespielt, als ich noch Android hatte


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (20 Juli 2022)

Wenn du eine SPS mit Webserver on Board hast (S7-1200 oder S7-1500, ggf. auch S7-300), könntest du dort eine entsprechende Seite hinterlegen die du im Browser mit deinem Gerät aufrufst.


----------

